# Missing tips acknowledged and then denied by Uber



## Dolf (5 mo ago)

Over the last 3 days I’ve received roughly $50 in tips and $330 in fares. I’ve been doing UberEats and UberX for 3 years and my income from tips is normally between 80-110% of fares. I normally see tips on at least 80% of my trips but on Friday I received one $3 tip on 9 trips with fares totaling $80. After speaking with two different supervisors on the helpline they admitted there was a problem with the system. Yesterday I had $93 in fares on 14 trips and $20 in tips and the helpline now says there isn’t a problem.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dolf said:


> Over the last 3 days I’ve received roughly $50 in tips and $330 in fares. I’ve been doing UberEats and UberX for 3 years and my income from tips is normally between 80-110% of fares. I normally see tips on at least 80% of my trips but on Friday I received one $3 tip on 9 trips with fares totaling $80. After speaking with two different supervisors on the helpline they admitted there was a problem with the system. Yesterday I had $93 in fares on 14 trips and $20 in tips and the helpline now says there isn’t a problem.


Your tips are over 20%
I wish I had such a problem....


----------



## Dolf (5 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Your tips are over 20%
> I wish I had such a problem....


Not on the the day I received one for $3 in 9 trips and $80 fares


----------



## Dolf (5 mo ago)

Dolf said:


> Not on the the day I received one for $3 in 9 trips and $80 fares


just found out grocery deliveries the customer can’t tip the driver, only the shoppers


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dolf said:


> just found out grocery deliveries the customer can’t tip the driver, only the shoppers


Become a shopper. 🛒


----------

